# Wert in Tabelle nicht loeschen, sondern umbenennen?



## EOB (23. Nov 2006)

hei, ist es irgendwie moeglich, einen wert in einer tabelle umzubenennen? ich moechte aus 2 werten sozusagen einen machen. also beispiel hab ich sowas:

_
+---------------+-------------------------------+-------------------+
| id            | knavn                         | bildesti          |
+---------------+-------------------------------+-------------------+
| 1             | Ikke tilgjengelig             | NULL              |
| 1164113247767 | Veske                         | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164113253896 | Smykke                        | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164113274122 | Designerinspirerte Smykker    | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164113275747 | Playboy                       | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164113276824 | Designerinspirerte Solbriller | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164113277727 | European Trend Eyewear        | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164113278622 | DG Eyewear solbriller         | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164113279100 | Designerinspirerte Skjerf     | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164113279932 | Designerinspirerte T skjorter | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164113281302 | Armb�nd                     | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164113282151 | Armb�nd, H�ndlagde        | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164113283339 | H�rpynt/Tiara               | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164113284265 | Klokker                       | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164113284875 | Kosmetikk                     | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164113285617 | Piercing                      | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164113286896 | St�rrelse 6 (53 mm)         | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164113288119 | Smykker                       | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164113289252 | Smykker, H�ndlagde          | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164113290282 | Smykkesett                    | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164113291747 | Smykkesett, Krystall          | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164113292863 | Undert�y                    | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164113293984 | Kostymer                      | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164113294862 | Vesker og belter              | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164113296512 | �redobber                   | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164113298124 | �redobber, H�ndlaget      | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164113299337 | SOLBRILLE Salg                | Ikke tilgjengelig |
| 1164120497395 | testKategori2                 | NULL              |
| 1164187376923 | abcdefg                       | NULL              |
| 1164194520288 | 777                           | NULL              |
| 1164194929072 | 888                           | NULL              |
| 1164195212968 | 8989898989                    | NULL              |
| 1164196486914 | 65656665656                   | NULL              |
| 1164196519672 | trewrrreqwqwq                 | NULL              |
| 1164196854602 | seksseks                      | NULL              |
| 1164196963987 | sieben                        | NULL              |
| 1164199628563 | 12121221                      | NULL              |
+---------------+-------------------------------+-------------------+

_

sprache ist ja erstmal egal. ich moechte jetzt zum beispiel die zeile mit 777 so aendern, das sie praktisch eins mit zeile 888 ist. ihr wisst, was ich meine?

gruesse


----------



## The_S (23. Nov 2006)

Mørketid hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ihr wisst, was ich meine?



Net wirklich, also ich zumindest net  :?


----------



## EOB (24. Nov 2006)

hat sich auch erledigt...es hat zum glueck jemand anders gemacht  :shock:   

dank trotzdem...war schwer zu erklaeren!


----------

